# Recall - Gary Fisher - PreCaliber 24



## ozvena (Sep 17, 2006)

If you own Gary Fisher PreCaliber 24 children bicycle and are concerned about missing chain guard or your child had injuries caused by the unprotected crank's sharp teeth then please report it to the U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission via this link: http://www.cpsc.gov/talk.html

I have contacted Gary Fisher myself as did the LBS where the bicycle was purchased. Unfortunately Gary Fisher is not interested in working with us and provide a fix to their unsafe product. My daughter suffered multiple injuries as the result of using her PreCaliber 24. This is an introductory bicycle to mountain biking for young children and I am furious about GF's attitude and their guts to bring such product to the market even more as the newest model does come with a chain guard and still GF' has no solution for pre-2010 models!

If there is enough claims, CPSC will recall the product and Gary Fisher would be asked to cleanup up their own mess.


----------



## WindWithMe (Apr 17, 2008)

How about tell your kid to be careful and be done with it. I grew up in the 80's and had tons of malfunctions on bikes,just goes with the territory. This nonsense complaining about non-issues is the kind of crap I just don't understand.

Sue happy,God fearing,junk-food lovin',crap USA.


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

Seriously :madman: A legit mountain bike with a chainguard?

If you'd like that accessory, perhaps you should go ahead and add it yourself than blame somebody else -- personal responsibility sir.


----------



## Demo9 (Nov 20, 2006)

It took me less than 5 min. to find a chaingaurd. Buy it, install it, problem solved.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Shimano-Plastic...Cycling_Parts_Accessories?hash=item414485eea5


----------



## 23mjm (Oct 22, 2005)

Well after looking at the PreCaliber24 I think you need to grow up a little and take some personal responsibility. Here is a news flash for you. That is mini mountain bike, it is not a trainer bike. You should teach your child to ride is a safe manor or get her a bike that is fitting to her abilities, but no you want to blame GF. You sir are the major problem with the tort system in this country--will not take personal responsibility and want blame every for your lack of for site. It looks like you got a bike that your child is not ready for and forced it on her.


----------



## ozvena (Sep 17, 2006)

*WindWithMe*, you tell your kids what you want and I do the same with mine. And keep that BS to yours own family, stay away from mine!

*J_Westy*, if there is such thing, I buy it. Not all are 'legit mountain bike'. You too are full of it...spoiled legit mountain biker!

*23mjm*,....what to tell you? I have no words that I can write here publicly in response to your BS.

Clearly, this forum is full of idiots who from lack of intellect find real realization.

Demo9...my LBS tried all that..nothing fits...this is not shimano and clearly not a standard hole configuration. I was thinking to take one from my wife's bike, yeah, she is not a legit mountain biker by the definition used here, but because the crank is small, there is no room to make new holes. I appreciate your time!


----------



## 23mjm (Oct 22, 2005)

ozvena said:


> *WindWithMe*, you tell your kids what you want and I do the same with mine. And keep that BS to yours own family, stay away from mine!
> 
> *J_Westy*, if there is such thing, I buy it. Not all are 'legit mountain bike'. You too are full of it...spoiled legit mountain biker!
> 
> ...


Grow up buddy It seams your the one barking up the wrong tree. Buy her a bike that fits her abilities and stop attacking everyone else--PERSONAL RESPONSIBILITY. :madman:

Clearly someone lacks the intellect to find real realization.

Thank you for your time and good day to you,


----------



## ozvena (Sep 17, 2006)

Funny, that my kids are not entitled to protection while on your personal home page you have somebody you know rock climbing with a protection on the ground. Why don't you tell that person that she is not 'legit'.

Why don't you go out and fix the country instead of blaming me. Aren't you the one to be blamed?


----------



## ozvena (Sep 17, 2006)

We all want to be as responsible and big sportsman yet so vocal, friendly and helpful as you are. World is much better place with guys like you are.


Good day to you and Jess! God bless you brother mountain biker. And please don't be angry on me...I will get there one day.


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

23mjm said:


> You sir are the major problem with the tort system in this country--will not take personal responsibility and want blame every for your lack of for site.


+1

Say NO to the nanny state.


----------



## ozvena (Sep 17, 2006)

Listen poser, I buy those bash guard cranks from you (what???? 3 posts with the same pictures?). What is not good enough for your daughter is good enough for mine.

You must be proud of your daughter because she is capable and legit and you are smart and handsome while we are the opposite.

People like you make this forum quite interesting....because if we do not live your life we are fake and stupid.

Global warming? That too I am responsible for...


----------



## TyRod (Apr 26, 2009)

I purchased my 8yr. old a specialized Hotrock 24" MB last summer to take mountain biking with me on occasion. Knowing that she would'nt need to be in the big chainring and concerned about her getting cut on the sharp teeth of the outer sprocket as well, I used black electrical tape and wraped it around the the big chainring 2-3 times and folded it over the edges. It now looks like she has a bash-guard and it keeps the teeth of the sprocket from cutting her. You actually can't tell it's tape, and looks good to boot. Eventually when she needs the big chainring and becomes a better rider we can pull the tape off. This should probably work for you as well.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Dude , you really should consider giving up mtn. biking if you find it to be so dangerous .What ever happened to personal responsibility ? If you could not choose the appropriate bicycle for your child why does it become everyone elses problem ? Coming on a public forum and bad mouthing a reputable company just shows what a tool you really are.


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

ozvena said:


> Listen poser, I buy those bash guard cranks from you (what???? 3 posts with the same pictures?). What is not good enough for your daughter is good enough for mine.
> 
> You must be proud of your daughter because she is capable and legit and you are smart and handsome while we are the opposite.
> 
> ...


Dude, you are quite a piece of work. The name calling is actually funny... and the research into the people that disagree with you is.... err... interesting. I'm keeping the cranks for my daughter's Cannondale btw.

Quite honestly, I don't care what you do other than take some personal responsibility. If it were up to types like you and the trial lawyers, we'd all have 4 wheeled mountain bikes with airbags and automatic brakes if we go too fast.

Oh. and in case you haven't heard, global warming is a hoax -- google "climategate"


----------



## ozvena (Sep 17, 2006)

WOW TyRod, I never though of it, what a brilliant idea and it costs nothing! I was thinking to cut off the biggest chain ring so chances that the chain is on the middle one is a good one and the chain itself would prevent injuries. But my daughter would loose the 3rd ring permanently. Your solution is much better.

It is interesting that some people would spit on the other without providing any value to the community, just irritation, just like thouse 3 did. Well, it takes no brain cels to spit. Shame on you 3! I only hope that the ratio of those that spit to the rest is greater than 3 to 2.


----------



## ozvena (Sep 17, 2006)

4 to 2...

AZ.MTNS, do you just repeat what was said or you can use your tool for some productive work and come up with something new? Is this what you call 'personal responsibility'. You are kidding, right? Readers need more like you to tell them what you think because they can't think for themselves and your mission is to save them and the company that otherwise would suffer a significant loss from 'bad mouthing'.

This joke is getting old dude.


----------



## ozvena (Sep 17, 2006)

J_Westy, it is always interesting to see with whom I am dealing with. I like to find about opponents that are posers, like to expose themselves, their girlfriends, useless "art" on internet and who collect clicks on their pages to feed their ego. I never win against these. Their internet clicks are faster and more precise than mine. They live out there behind firewalls on facebooks and flicksks. You WON! :thumbsup: 

Man, you would make me happy with that crank. Can't sell, huh?


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

ozvena said:


> J_Westy, it is always interesting to see with whom I am dealing with. I like to find about opponents that are posers, like to expose themselves, their girlfriends, useless "art" on internet and who collect clicks on their pages to feed their ego. I never win against these. Their internet clicks are faster and more precise than mine. You WON! :thumbsup:
> 
> Man, you would make me happy with that crank. Can't sell, huh?


Poser?

Opponent?

Keeping Score?

Sir, you come to this forum NOT asking for ideas for your issue, but asking others to help you blame Trek for your issue. Perhaps you should consider your approach if you were honestly looking for ideas.


----------



## ozvena (Sep 17, 2006)

Dear legit mountain biker, of course it is their issue and you are entitled to your own opinion. 

I spent many hours looking for ideas including several trips to LBS. But you wouldn't know it, would you?

Sir? Don't make a fool of yourself.


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

ozvena said:


> Dear legit mountain biker, of course it is their issue and you are entitled to your own opinion.
> 
> I spent many hours looking for ideas including several trips to LBS. But you wouldn't know it, would you?
> 
> Sir? Don't make a fool of yourself.


You provided zero background. You are the fool.


----------



## ozvena (Sep 17, 2006)

J_Westy said:


> You provided zero background.


 In what form? Resume, personal diary, or a family tree? Or you wanted me to give you a call?



J_Westy said:


> You are the fool.


 Nice to meet you Sir! :thumbsup:

And yes, every single kids bike sold should come with chain/bash guard, brakes, and reflectors no matter how un-cool it is for you Sir. I rather my daughter to be un-cool than cut. You know, we all do mistakes no matter how many miles or keyboard hits we do a year and you are not a responsible parent giving your daughter a bike with no protection so she can be cool ('legit' you say). You are a fool thinking that she can't get seriously hurt in the middle of nowhere with a help far far away. Or she just does cul-de-sac mountain biking?


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

This is fun.


----------



## ozvena (Sep 17, 2006)

Always ready to serve your needs! LOL


----------



## scooter916 (Jan 2, 2006)

this is fun


----------

